# March Fishing Tips



## Gus Martin (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello fellow fishermen!

It's safe to say it's been a rough winter for me! Haven't gotten into many fish, mostly due to the fact that I can't get out much. Anyways, as we roll into March I am wondering if anyone has tips/suggestions. I almost exclusively bank fish/wade and I'm mainly seeking guidance on what types of fish to target in March (central Ohio). Bait tips/suggestions also greatly appreciated! Also, if anyone ever wants to meet up and fish, just let me know! Always looking to make some new fishing buddies.

Thanks again guys, appreciate any advice you might be willing to share.

-Gus


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Gus, if you are shore bound spring is still a great time to get out as many different species can be caught in shallow water as the lakes begin to warm. First species that come to mind is crappie. Try one of the shallower lakes after 2-3 days of warm weather and you may be surprised how good the action can be. Bass also should be coming in during those warming periods as well. Typically look for the wind blowing warm surface water into bays or points on the north or east side of a lake in march. I am sure you could catch saugeye as well if you follow slims advice. I personally have never done well on saugeye so someone else would have to point you in the right direction for them. I am sure you will get many more responses to your question. If you have any specific questions pm me and I can try and give you more information.


----------



## Chris Martin (Jan 9, 2017)

i have mainly gone for bass. Catfishing a little but no luck. But did some pond hopping throwing a blue fox/ mepps. Caught nothing big just little Dinks.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Saugeye, Buckeye Lake, or Deer Creek Spillway. Wont be long and the White Bass will running up the creek too. Simple 1/8th ounce jig with White or Chartuse plastic. (such as a grub or Joshy swimbait)


----------



## Gus Martin (Jan 31, 2017)

partlyable said:


> Gus, if you are shore bound spring is still a great time to get out as many different species can be caught in shallow water as the lakes begin to warm. First species that come to mind is crappie. Try one of the shallower lakes after 2-3 days of warm weather and you may be surprised how good the action can be. Bass also should be coming in during those warming periods as well. Typically look for the wind blowing warm surface water into bays or points on the north or east side of a lake in march. I am sure you could catch saugeye as well if you follow slims advice. I personally have never done well on saugeye so someone else would have to point you in the right direction for them. I am sure you will get many more responses to your question. If you have any specific questions pm me and I can try and give you more information.


Thanks for all of the info partlyable, very helpful  I'll be sure to pm with specifics! 

Also, Dovans, thanks for that tip.. I'd love to get on some saugeye, also, there's nothing like hitting the white bass run! Thanks for the reminder man. 

Chris, thanks man. I'll have to bust our my inline spinners


----------

